# Need Help : C# : Graph Drawing



## m-jeri (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi..

i have some free time..so thght abt developing a small app to learn C#..

My app is a performance monitor like task manager.
For that i need a graph drawing control. custom. So i created one.

I referred some codes from C# sites. and i made a custome graph drawing tool.

But need 2 more functions in which i am stumped.

# Allow multiple overlaying chart lines..this i cant do much
# Allow scrolling from left to right..Mine Does right to left. i tried to plot the points from left. but then i can see the graph..

If u PM me..i will give the current source code.

EDIT : Source code Attached

Jerin


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok..i think i will skip the scrolling...

but if anyone can say how to make it plot any number of graphs will be appreciated...

for ex:...in the main window..there be a edit box. enter a no..and that much graphs be generated... ???


----------

